# New Himi Mom



## Pokerette (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello we are from Midwest USA, I have 3 human babies ages 5 to 10 and we recently (on Friday) got a new baby, she is a Himalayan. I am interested in learning more about the breed as I previously had ragdolls. Also, I am curious on others opinions on what color she is considered as the breeder said seal point, but she almost looks blue or lynx to me, but I am new to this. We have been struggling in naming her, but I think that Nina might be sticking, lol. Thanks all.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

OH, OH, OH!!! Cuteness overload!!!!!! We fostered a himi over the holidays, but the original owner took her back but we considered the name "Nanna".


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Seal/blue is color and lynx is pattern, so they don't confilct  This cute girl looks like a seal lynx on my screen. Doesn't look like blue. 

However, she doesn't look like a Himmy at all. The face and ear seems quite off from a Himmy. I hope you are getting her from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I agree with YingYing, she's adorable, but looks nothing like Himmies I had growing up. Is she outcrossed with something?

Himalayans have what my mom lovingly refers to as "smush face", or "super smush face", as well as quite wide-apart eyes, which I don't see in your little beauty.

Still adorable, though.


----------



## Pokerette (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks all, they said she was a full blood himi but didn't have papers or anything and I fell in love so it didn't matter after that. Do you think she is mixed himi or just a dlh kitten, lol?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

If that's what the breeder told you, then this is a byb (back yard breeder). Good breeder never sell kitten without paper. Register entire litter of kitten costs only 50 bucks or so, that's usually less than 20 per kitten, so there is really no excuse to not get paper if the breeder can. Personally I would never support byb with my money, but I understand your feeling of being emotionally attached to a kitten. After all, she is a real cutie! But I hope you are not paying a full price for a true Himi (usually that's around $500-800 in my area). 

Honestly, I don't see any Himi in her. If she is a mix, then at least she is less than half-blood. She may have a grandparent or great-grandparent as a true Himi, but she is still counted as a dlh in this case. 

However, at this point I would worry more about her health condition and proper socialization than her lineage. Byb usually don't take proper care for their breeding cats or kitten. When will she be handed to you? Ideally you don't want a kitten to leave her mom before 3 month old. So many to learn from mom! Will she get at least 2 shots of vacinne before leaving home? What kind of health check was done on the kitten's dad and mom? If possible, I would strongly suggest you pay the breeder a visit before you pick up the kitten. Check out how clean the house is; whether the breeding queens and kitten are allowed to free roam the house; how do they behave in front of strangers; and most importantly, how healthy they look to you. You certainly dont want to spend huge amount of money on vet bills later on!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I agree with Yingying that BYB's shouldn't be supported because they make money by kind of tricking people. But I don't want you to get too scared about it.

Some BYBs are kitten mills and terrible people, churning out pets for stores and etc, it's true. But others are, honestly, naive people that want to try "cat breeding" and get in over their heads. They have solid intentions, and aren't really terrible at socializing the cats they have, they just don't know (or care) about registrationg and bettering the breed.

You can contact the breeder for a picture of her parents, or her as a kitten suckling with her mom or something, and that will tell you whether they're full-blooded. Who knows? Maybe smushfaces can have non-smushy babies!

And, if you love her, then it's already too late. She's adorable.

The only major health thing to be concerned about is PKD. Himmies can be prone to kidney problems and the biggest issue with a BYB is that she might be breeding a cat that carries the genes, meaning the kittens are all at high risk for having kidney disease. I don't want to scare you inappropriately, but you really need to contact the breeder and ask if she has records the kittens parents are PKD-negative. Barring that, there's a (relatively) inexpensive test for it here: Cat Tests (PKD1 is the one you need).
You can submit the sample yourself or have your vet do it. Then, at the very least, you'll know if your kitten is healthy or not. PKD can't be "cured", though, but it can usually be managed.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Pokerette said:


> Thanks all, they said she was a full blood himi but didn't have papers or anything and* I fell in love so it didn't matter after that.* Do you think she is mixed himi or just a dlh kitten, lol?


 
Good! That is all that really matters. :razz:


----------

